# New to this site starting IVF in Jan



## poohbear71 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi I am Jane aged 39.  i am starting IVF in mid Jan.  

It will be my 3rd cycle, my first failed, 2nd I got a beautiful daughter who will be 4 in Feb.  After a lot of deliberation we decided to have a go for another baby before I reach the dreaded 40 in June.  Our chances are not very good.  My husband became infertile due to a pituitary tumour which was diagnosed whilst i was pregnant with my daughter, but had obviously been affecting his fertility for some time before that.  Following removal and radiotherapy he then had to take drugs to make him fertile again, but it took 2 years for him to produce any sperm ( we were at the point of giving up) the small numbers he produced were frozen and the medication stopped so he is now infertile again.  I have PCOS too so the drs don't rate our chances, but we decided to go for it anyway then at least we have tried!

I used a site called maybe baby last time I was having treatment but it is no longer active so thought I would give this one a try as the support was great last time and to be able to share things with people in the same boat very helpful.

Anyone else having treatment in Jan?

Look forward to getting to know some of you and hope the new year brings us all lots of luck and babies.


----------



## florence_b (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,

We are hoping to start in January.  If all goes well, I should get the down reg injection around the first week of Jan and go from there.  This is our 2nd IVF (we had one FET that failed too).

Good luck!  I'll have everything crossed for you  

Take care


----------



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi ladies, 
Saving up to start first cycle of ICSI. Should be ready by mid Jan, came on site to find people who feel same / similar to me...after reading several posts it is nice to know I am not going completely  .

Good luck to you - sending   and


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi hun, GL with the treatment xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Jane!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment!

I am 40 in June as well (5th) but I don't feel it! My clinic stops treating women once they get to 41 so I have to get another cycle in soon.

Here are a few links that you might find useful -

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ CLICK HERE - this will help you navigate the site.

IVF General chat - CLICK HERE

Male factors - CLICK HERE

PCOS - CLICK HERE

Something that I am sure you will find useful is our Cycle Buddies, for people who are undergoing treatment at exactly the same time CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

If you look at the main forum index you will find location boards, you can find people in your area, even ones at the same clinic. Occasionally some of these groups have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck with your treatment, I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news soon             

Sue


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

HI all

I'm starting in January too. AF came yesterday so should be starting d/r around 13th Jan. Feels like it's never going to happen (the treatment) as I'm so impatient to start!!!

Good luck everyone and any advise from those of you who have been through it before would be welcome.

x x x


----------



## blondie k (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,
i'm staring ICSI in Jan. This will be my first time, i start injecting on the 5th which is scary as i don't like needles!!!!
Good luck to you and your dh, i hope it goes really well for you.
lets hope 2011 brings us luck.....and babies!!!

Blondie K xxx


----------



## Laylaa (May 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

Im also new to this site...i am starting my treatment in mid jan for egg sharing and im a little nervous because it is my first time so i have no idea what to expect...iv heard thers needles and pills and all sorts involved but im not sure exactly what happens...im really glad i joined this site because it makes it so much easier when u chat to other people going through the same thing.
I would be so grateful for any information anyone might have for this procedure..

Laylaa xx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi all!  

im also starting first cycle of icsi with prostap in a few days time (like you hutchess - after a lot of saving!).  
had 1 failed ivf so this is the next step for us!
wishing everyone the very best of luck with their tx.

wicks xx


----------



## zorrogirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello guys!
I have started the treatment a week ago, microgynon pills so far. It feels so bizzare, taking contraceptive pills for years in fear of unwanted pregnancy. Freaking out with periods getting late and wondering what would I do if... and now this. I just never thought I would have problems. All women in my family are healthy (with children) and I'm healthy too. So how come.. ? Second visit to the KC hospital and the doctor tells us he recommends ivf. He almost pushed us into it. I was very suprised I was prepared to do some threatening or begging when I was thinking of it. It is NHS funded course and I've heard some daunting stories how difficult it is to get it. Yet we were accepted just like that. What are the chances this first course is gonna be successful? It really worries me as we couldn't fund it ourselves. 
Really glad I found that place. Cause it feels ... strange and well scary too.

Lots of hugs to all of you.


----------



## blondie k (Feb 4, 2010)

hi zorrogirl,   

i also started on mircogynon, which like you after years of being on the pill is very bizarre!!!!! i start down reg next week which is scary as this is my first ICSI treatment..... can't really give you much advice I'm afraid as I'm just as new to it as you, but i can say this is a great site with loads of lovely people who are full of support and advice.

i wish you lots of luck and positive thinking     for your treatment

Blondie xxxx


----------



## zorrogirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Blondi. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your ICSI, and for all the women here. My mum who is bit bonkers about chinese horoscopes told me that, this passing year - year of the tiger was rather unlucky for lots of people (God, don'y I know it!) but apparently this coming shiny and new 2011 is supposed to be much much better. So tonight I will think of all of us here, scared and hopeful and wish for this big change we're waiting for.   
Lets have a great New Year!!!!

Zorrogirlxxxxxx


----------



## blondie k (Feb 4, 2010)

and i will do the same       

Happy new year everybody xxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I am also starting ICSI in January, not too sure on the dates yet as waiting for day 1, still day 24 at the moment!!  But should start drugs in 21st (ish) of Jan.  I'm at Herts and Essex and am just very anxious to get started now, one minute I am full of hope and excitement and the next full of fear and dispair!!

I have been quite open about out fertility issues to our friends, but only my closest friend and my family know about us starting ICSI, I fugure its no-one elses business, but have found already it can be a very lonely place, I don't know anyone who has been through IVF all my friends have got pregnant with no issues, hence I don't think they understand what I'm going through at all....

Look forward to getting to know you all better and going through this exciting journey together, happy new year x x


----------



## Dodo_1977 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey there,
I'm starting injections today on my first cycle and feeling terrified, hoping that New Years Day is a good omen. I hope the treatment goes well for you and keep in touch, its so wonderful to know that we're not alone.

Jo x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck Jo. what an exciting day to start treatment I'm sure thats a good omen, let me know how you get in with the injections!! x


----------



## Dodo_1977 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks so much, I'm keeping everything crossed for you too. Did my first injection thus evening, very weird but no problem at all. DH was with me and being very sweet so that helped.
Let me know how you get on, here's hoping for BFPs for us allxxxxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad first injection was ok!  

Just thought I would share some fantastic news with you all, my best friend's sister has just undergone her first attempt at ICSI and this morning has found out she is pregnant!!  What an amazing start to the new year, she is 34 and had low AMH and had just had surgery to get some fibroids removed, she had blocked tubes and her DH has sperm issues.....really nice to know it can happen.  She said the main thing that she did was just THINK POSITIVE!!  Keeping everything crossed for her, she had 2 eggs put back in on day 3.

Thought sharing her news may help us all feel positive x x


----------



## zorrogirl (Dec 30, 2010)

It's good news for me Minkey coz I'm 34 too!  I feel positive and only little scared of the injections (I am unbelievable coward when it comes to breaking skin barrier, a month ago I cut my finger with a pair of sccissors and it was like a scene from Apocalipse Now   )

All the best for all the mums to be (yes, that's all of you)


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

thats GREAT news about your friends sister minkey!!!  thanks for sharing!  the BFPs do make me feel more positive!    im ALSO 34 and started my treatment today as 'day 1' was 1st of Jan, so that should keep the maths easy at least!  

dont worry zorrogirl - i too am a terrible wimp and my DH has to do the skin breaking part.  but it gets easier after a few days.

good luck girls! 
wicks xxxxx


----------



## Scottish chick (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this, and this is my first post!  

I started my first IVF cycle on 31/12/10. Was a very off hogmany,  I had to leave the celebrations to nip home and do first injection!! Left hubby at the do as the people we were with have no idea about treatment, and didn't want to raise suspicion!! Found it hard as I kept being asked if I was preggers as I wasn't drinking!   
Feel very overwhelmed and unsure about it all, and am glad to see their are others in the same boat. 
Hope to share my first  journey with you all. 
Good luck to everyone x


----------

